# P0365 only starts when cam sensor unplugged



## Popwar (Jan 16, 2017)

2012 Cruze 1.8L . After replacing my thermostat , I started getting a no start issue. Throwing code p0365 for cam sensor . It will only start with the Exhaust side UNplugged. It has a sensor for both Intake and Exhaust. I can plug it back in while its running and it does not change the way it runs. I have replaced the sensor and checked the actuators. Would the Crank sensor be contributing to this? If so where is it located , cannot find it.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

This is for the 1.4L, but it maybe similar to the 1.8L

It could be the exhaust Cam Sensor. The same theory could occur. They are looking at the exhaust cam for engine allready operating.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGdLB7-Ph7o


----------



## Popwar (Jan 16, 2017)

Ive replaced that exhaust cam sensor . same thing. Dont have a scanner like that for data though.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

P0365 points to the exhaust cam sensor circuit. However, that might be set because you unplugged it. Since this happened right after working on the car, I'd carefully inspect all wiring where you were working.


----------



## Popwar (Jan 16, 2017)

I did notice the connector terminals, 1 was corroded so i cleaned it with electronic cleaner by CRC. Let it dry and plugged it back in. Fired right up . then tried to start it again and same no crank .


----------



## Popwar (Jan 16, 2017)

Did a relearn on the sensors and started fine plugged in. But same no crank after unplugging scanner. Looks like a ground issue


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm looking at some service guides. When you say no start, are we talking about no cranking start, or engine cranks no start? There's two decision tree's to follow.


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi
Dear All
I have 2010 Chevrolet Cruze 1.8 with 82 thousand kilometers driven. Recently check engine light on and when taken to the mechanic to check they clear the code and check engine light went off. After a week while driving the check engine light turn on again with the same code, this time the mechanic opens the sensor to clean it properly and fix back again with clear codes and check engine off. After a week the same issue happened again check engine light on and the code is exhaust cam position also, this time mechanic changes the sensor and same scenario check engine light off then after a while on again. We changed the sensor assuming maybe the new sensor is defective so we change to another new sensor and the same issue repeat. Now we are completely lost and we don't know how to solve the problem especially that car run very smooth no weird sounds not rough and engine start very smooth no issues at all while driving no problems with gearbox, everything runs smooth and quiet but check engine light on and when scan using the scanner it says exhaust cam position.

as I read that it might be due to the following reasons:

Dirty engine oil
Exhaust camshaft
Pulley
ECU (But for ECU usually there are signs like difficult to start engine, rough engine, check light on with many of codes, electric and electronic problems but all those signs I don't have)
Did anyone come across this problem before?
Can anyone advise what to do?
Code is 
*P0365*


Thanks a lot,


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Popwar said:


> Did a relearn on the sensors and started fine plugged in. But same no crank after unplugging scanner. Looks like a ground issue


Hi
Were you able to solve the problem?


----------

